
A message to my doomed colleagues in the American media - drewvolpe
https://medium.com/@alexey__kovalev/message-to-american-media-from-russia-6e2e76eeae77
======
joezydeco
Well, at least for now, they're going to try the opposite approach and see
what happens. An open letter to Trump from the US Press Corps:

[http://www.cjr.org/covering_trump/trump_white_house_press_co...](http://www.cjr.org/covering_trump/trump_white_house_press_corps.php)

 _" We’re going to work together. You have tried to divide us and use
reporters’ deep competitive streaks to cause family fights. Those days are
ending. We now recognize that the challenge of covering you requires that we
cooperate and help one another whenever possible. So, when you shout down or
ignore a reporter at a press conference who has said something you don’t like,
you’re going to face a unified front."_

------
Clubber
I remember W. played a similar game. He would limit access to the press, which
would cost the news agencies money because they couldn't cover the man. To get
access, they had to have a history of printing favorable articles about the
administration.

The press will always complain about this, but apparently in W's case, it was
more egregious.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2002/10/14/business/white-house-
keeps...](http://www.nytimes.com/2002/10/14/business/white-house-keeps-a-grip-
on-its-news.html)

It was pretty obvious Trump is even less tactical about it than W though when
he would refuse to answer the yelling guy's question because he disliked that
they pushed the Trump dossier.

~~~
gambiting
Who's W? George W Bush?

~~~
Clubber
Yes.

